# Neueröffnung des Rocky Mountain and Friends Store in München am 01. April



## All-Mountain (17. März 2011)

Soeben den Bike-Action Newsletter erhalten:
____________________________________________________________
Am 01.04.11 öffnet der "Rocky Mountain and Friends"-Store in München seine Pforten. Der auf Mountainbikes spezialisierte Shop von Thomas Dachroth geht konzeptionell eigene Wege. In Zusammenarbeit mit Bike Action GmbH entstand die Idee eines Stores von Bikern für Biker. Die durch Bike Action GmbH vertriebenen Marken Rocky Mountain, Evoc , Raceface, Syncros, Genuine Innovation und Marushin , können im Rahmen dieses Konzeptes optimal und auf hochwertigem Niveau präsentiert werden. Ergänzt wird das Programm durch Marken unserer "Friends" die seit Jahren das Team Craft Rocky Mountain als Kooperationspartner unterstützen.

Weitere Produkte anderer Marken und Importeure werden als Ergänzung angeboten um ein rundes Portfolio für die Kunden anzubieten. 

Dirk Janz, Geschäftsführer Bike Action Gmbh:

"Ich freue mich ganz besonders mit Tom Dachroth, den wir seit langem kennen und schätzen, zusammen dieses Pilotprojekt anzugehen. Wir waren überrascht wie positiv das Konzept von unseren "Friends" angenommen wurde".

Das Ladenlokal selbst liegt im angesagten Glockenbachviertel nur wenige Gehminuten von der Stadtmitte entfernt "Am Glockenbach 10, 80469 München".

Eines der besonderen Highlights wird die "offene" Werkstatt sein, die dem Kunden einen Blick hinter die Kulissen erlaubt. Ausserdem sind regelmäßig Aktionen mit den Größen des Mountainbike Sports sowie weitere Specials, die den Shop zu etwas Besonderem machen, geplant.

Überzeugen Sie sich selbst von dem tollen Konzept und besuchen Sie das "Rocky Mountain and Friends"-Store Team am 1. Aprilwochenende zur Eröffnung.

Love the ride!

BIKEACTION Fahrradhandelsgesellschft mbH
Weiskircher Strasse 102, 63110 Rodgau 
Gerichtsstand: Amtsgericht Offenach am Main HBR 44711
Geschäftsführer: Dirk Janz
______________________________________________________________

Wie es scheint ist die Rocky-Händler freie Zeit in München vorbei

Weiß Jemand näheres darüber?


----------



## Ride-UnLTD (17. März 2011)

Was magst Du denn Wissen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ride-UnLTD (17. März 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Rocky-Mountain-and-Friends/171243456256785


----------



## All-Mountain (17. März 2011)

Tom, Rösch, Implerstraße????


----------



## Ride-UnLTD (17. März 2011)

All-Mountain schrieb:


> Tom, Rösch, Implerstraße????



da bin ich zwar schon seit 2008 raus, aber ja, genau der... mit neuem Team und neuem Konzept in neuer Location.


----------



## All-Mountain (17. März 2011)

Na das hört sich doch gut an. Werde auf jeden Fall am eröffnungs-we vorbeischauen.


----------



## Ride-UnLTD (17. März 2011)

All-Mountain schrieb:


> Na das hört sich doch gut an. Werde auf jeden Fall am eröffnungs-we vorbeischauen.



 Komm am samstag... oder an beiden Tagen


----------



## subdiver (18. März 2011)

Schön, dass es wieder einen Rocky-Händler in Minga gibt 
Den Termin habe ich mir vorgemerkt.

Beim Rösch wurde Rocky in den letzten Jahren sehr vernachlässigt
und das Intermezzo mit Bikemax


----------



## pohlrobert1968 (18. März 2011)

find ich super

Gruss Robert


----------



## numinisflo (19. März 2011)

All-Mountain schrieb:


> Tom, Rösch, Implerstraße????





Ride-UnLTD schrieb:


> da bin ich zwar schon seit 2008 raus, aber ja, genau der... mit neuem Team und neuem Konzept in neuer Location.



Ja das ist doch mal eine geile Sache. Das letzte Mal in München bei nem RM Händler war beim Rocky Treffen anno 2005 oder so. Grillen beim Rösch, das war klasse.
Da hat mir der Tom auch ordentlich geholfen mit meiner Kettenführung.

Werde sicher in nächster Zeit mal im neuen Store vorbeischauen. 

Hoffen wir das das Konzept aufgeht! Viel Glück und Spaß dabei.


----------



## subdiver (3. April 2011)

Gestern war ich im neuen Rocky-Shop in München.
Mein Eindruck, toller Laden 

Sehr luftig und großzügig mit einer großen Produktpalette,
sehr nettes Personal mit ebensolchen Chef (Tom).

Zur Zeit gibt´s auch gute Eröffnungsangebote 
für das alte Element SE und für Bekleidung.

Ich wünsche den Betreibern viel Glück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 321Stefan (4. April 2011)

Sehr schöner Laden!!!

Wünsche Euch viel Glück und immer gute Geschäfte.

Grüße Stefan


----------



## Ride-UnLTD (19. April 2011)

Am Dienstag, dem 26.04.11 ab 18.30 Uhr, sind die Rocky Mountain Pros Wade Simmons und Thomas Vanderham im neuen Rocky Mountain and Friends store in München. Small Talk, Autogrammstunde und Sonderpreise auf diverse Produkte inklusive. An diesem Tag ist bis ca 21.00 Uhr geöffnet. 

Auf Euer Kommen freut sich das Rocky Mountain and Friends Team


----------



## Hunter-dirt (19. April 2011)




----------



## OrangeWeed (12. Oktober 2011)

ich kram das ding mal wieder hoch hier: 

wie stehts denn da mit parkgelegenheiten vor der haustür aus ? komme von ausserhalb, und mit den öffentlichen artet das ja in stress aus.


----------



## Ride-UnLTD (13. Oktober 2011)

OrangeWeed schrieb:


> ich kram das ding mal wieder hoch hier:
> 
> wie stehts denn da mit parkgelegenheiten vor der haustür aus ? komme von ausserhalb, und mit den öffentlichen artet das ja in stress aus.




Servus,

Tagsüber ist das kein Problem. Nur Abends sind durch Anwohner die meisten belegt, man findet aber eigentlich immer einen Parkplatz mit a bisserl suchen...


----------



## Ride-UnLTD (13. Oktober 2011)

Am 21. und 22.10.11 präsentieren wir die Neuheiten 2012 bei uns im Shop

http://www.rocky-mountain-and-friends.de/current2/images/specials/Flyer_Showtag.pdf


Wir würden uns über das Erscheinen des Einen oder Anderen freuen.

Gruß Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OrangeWeed (13. Oktober 2011)

na das ist doch mal klasse. Parken im Glockenbach Viertel  dann bin ich schon so gut wie unterwegs !!


----------



## Ride-UnLTD (15. März 2016)

Hallo liebe Rocky Gemeinde,

jetzt ist die Eröffnung schon 5 Jahre her und das wird gefeiert. Am Samstag dem 09.04.16 werfen wir ab ca. 17.00 Uhr den Grill an und haben natürlich auch ein kühles Bierchen für Euch. Es gibt ein Attraktive Schnäppchen quer durchs ganze Programm und die Rocky Mountain Demoday Testflotte ist an diesem WE ebenfalls vor Ort. Vorbeischauen lohnt sich also, wenn der Weg nicht zu weit ist.

Love the ride

Tom


----------

